# dry cement mix to get rid of mice/rats ???



## Kimmy (Feb 5, 2004)

Hello,
I remember a long time ago someone telling me about a non-poisonous way to get rid of rodents. We have rats and mice in the ceiling and under the house that are chewing wires.

The recipe involved mixing concrete powder with something?????

Cheers, Kimmy


----------



## Kimmy (Feb 5, 2004)

Well, here I am replying to my own question.

A little bit of serendipity all my own.

I recieved my copy of Grass Roots in the mail this afternoon and discovered the following a reader had sent in......

mix 2 tablespoons of dry cement with either custard powder or cornflour. Place in shallow containers and leave out for the mice.

He also suggested adding a couple of pumpkin seeds (raw with shell). Anybody know what the seeds would do??

Cheers, Kimmy


----------



## raleigh_mom (Jan 11, 2004)

Maybe an added attraction for them to eat it? This is interesting. You said it is non-poisonous. Do you mean non-poisonous for humans and poisonous for rodents? I am assuming it must kill them. (Sorry if I sound stupid about this.







) We have mice a couple times a year and maybe I'll try this. We've done much better with the help of steel wool, but I'd like to try this trick too.


----------



## srain (Nov 26, 2001)

It would kill them by forming cement in their digestive systems. (shudder)


----------



## AdoptChina (Dec 7, 2003)

Im going to watch this thread...we have caught 4 mice in the basement in the last month (blech) and they are pooping all over the floor---which is nasty b/c my kids all play down there

I wont put out poison traps b/c I dont want it around the kids...and the traps we have are ok but the mice dont always go in for the bait


----------



## Kimmy (Feb 5, 2004)

Normally I am happy to live with rats and mice under the house, but they are putting my family at risk of fire.
Not to mention my landlords wrath when I have to call out yet another electrician at his expense..

We have a small dog and loads of wildlife that would eat the dead ones, so it has to be safe enough so there's no secondary poisoning.

Kimmy


----------



## mightymoo (Dec 6, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *srain* 
It would kill them by forming cement in their digestive systems. (shudder)

I imagine the 'non poisionous' point of it was more that it wasn't poisonous to humans so you aren't putting dangerous chemicals about, rather than being nonpoisonous to the rats...

Have you gone around and closed up any access the mice and rats have to the attic and crawl space? If they have no way in...


----------

